# Are there any pharmacists here in forum?



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

hi 
i wanna know if there are any pharmacists here in forum so they can help me in finding 2000 hours training position because i have been looking here in WA for two months till now and didnt find any position yet.
i think australia doesnt need pharmacists anymore and i am wondering why they put pharmacy on the csl,
i cant find a job here in western Australia nor did my friends in Victoria
so i think they should remove pharmacy from csl.


----------



## jodri (Dec 27, 2009)

*pharmacist jobs*



dr_hazouma said:


> hi
> i wanna know if there are any pharmacists here in forum so they can help me in finding 2000 hours training position because i have been looking here in WA for two months till now and didnt find any position yet.
> i think australia doesnt need pharmacists anymore and i am wondering why they put pharmacy on the csl,
> i cant find a job here in western Australia nor did my friends in Victoria
> so i think they should remove pharmacy from csl.


Dear dr Hazouma , 

Sorry to burst your Ox bubble, but pharmacists are in oversupply 
now in Oz and therefore also at the worst end of the wage scale.

Please look at payscale. com , AUD21-AUD38 $ / hour is not good pay
for any pharmacist , especially not in Oz. Oz is also yout worst option 
when it comes to living costs and realestate, therefore I want o strongly advise
to go to the pharma industry in Melbourne or Sydney for a better salary. or move to USA or Canada if you want to be a pharmacist.

regards
Jodri
South African pharmacist who will not waste any of my time on Aus pharmacy!
Passed APEC 1 successfully


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

dr_hazouma said:


> hi
> i wanna know if there are any pharmacists here in forum so they can help me in finding 2000 hours training position because i have been looking here in WA for two months till now and didnt find any position yet.
> i think australia doesnt need pharmacists anymore and i am wondering why they put pharmacy on the csl,
> i cant find a job here in western Australia nor did my friends in Victoria
> so i think they should remove pharmacy from csl.


I'm Egyptian in Australia as well and I strongly agree that Australia isn't good for pharmacists at all. Wages here are v. bad, no jobs,.. etc
I'm seriously considering moving elsewhere. !!


----------



## Chewn (Mar 7, 2012)

Well that doesn't sound like good news. My partner is coming over after school is finished in 4 months to get cert under stream B. hopefully it turns out for us.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Chewn,
Check out some Australian job websites such as mycareer.com.au or seek.com.au I don't know if you have done some research about salaries. But the salaries in Australia could be about the same or less than what you would probably expect from Canada or the US. But you have to include a maybe higher cost of living to what you maybe used to where you live in Canada. If you already know this, then you will not be shocked about it when you move.


----------



## Chewn (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah Thanks Jb, been getting emails every other day or so from those websites. Just hard to see wages cause they don't advertise them. 

Cheers


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's either the salary is not as high as people would expect so they don't advertise. If its too low, maybe less people would apply. The link below shows what the avg salary would be for a retail pharmacist in Australia. Probably greatly depends what city the job is located. 

PayScale Australia - Retail Pharmacist Salary, Average Salaries


----------



## Chewn (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks JB. Your the best!


----------



## Chewn (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah. Canadian pharmacist make 40-50$ and hour so quite a bit more.


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm curious but how does RN pay compare to RPh pay in Oz? That is Nursing vs. Retail Pharm. Anyone know? Oh, and yes I am a pharmacist who will be going to Oz just to relax & enjoy life for a few years before getting back into the grind. Who knows, there may be a creative genius lurking within to start something new down under as well.


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys 

i am a pharmacist too planning to come to Australia soon ,Do you recommend to start my APEC assessment or just wait till i am physically in Australia??

your help is appreciated
Regards


----------



## Krishh (Feb 25, 2014)

*Industrial pharmacist*

AM appleied for it


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

Krishh said:


> AM appleied for it


Dear Krishh,

so i guess it is better for me to apply now but i got a question concerning the work experience and i hope you can help me

is the work experience as a pharmacist is essential to apply for the initial assessment or the Bachelor degree and the valid license is enough ??

Thank you so much 
hope u could help me in this issue


----------



## jayzim (Jan 2, 2017)

*waste of time*



jodri said:


> Dear dr Hazouma ,
> 
> Sorry to burst your Ox bubble, but pharmacists are in oversupply
> now in Oz and therefore also at the worst end of the wage scale.
> ...


I agree with Jodri, 

I was an intern in 2011/2012. I had high aspirations about a professional career in retail pharmacy. 

I had passed APEC stage 1, and worked for a few months as an intern in a suburb called Armadale. 

I registered with a course provider called the PSA to complete an internship.

Their coursework was too hard and some parts were not even work related. During thier workshops, the local interns were childish, competitive and defense ( as aussies typically are)

One of the course co-ordinators actually told me that the PSA only helps local students. 

At the pharmacy, customers were hateful and xenophobic. Many were heroin addicts, or addicted to pseudoeph or codeine. ( google clips on youtube to see what they behave like on public transport)

I was also bullied by asian pharmacists, originally from Malaysia. They were not only 'champions', they were also the biggest hypocrits I have ever met.

Well over 60% of people who live in AUS are mentally ill, a national pandemic of juvenile adults. They are vindictive and cruel, jealousy is common and deep rooted as the causes of their problems.

I am left devastated, traumatised and broke. I only wish there was a global forum to warn pharmacists who want to work in Australia.

its one huge mental asylum, its a wonder the australian economy actually stays afloat.

Don't waste your time and money.

--- pharmacist from zimbabwe ---


----------



## jayzim (Jan 2, 2017)

jayzim said:


> I agree with Jodri,
> 
> I was an intern in 2011/2012. I had high aspirations about a professional career in retail pharmacy.
> 
> ...


P.S. I also cant forget, some of my answers to the PSA course work were shared out and plaigirised by Muslim students, because I was stupid enough to share it with them.


----------

